# Aluminum Screen Enclosure Removal



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

A razor knife should get the screen out of the way, a screw gun, sawzall, hammer and a flat bar should do it.

Hard to tell you much more without seeing it. Post some pictures.

Btw... Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

What he said. Most fasteners are probably rusted/corroded solid, so sawzall, hammer/chisel, etc., is a must.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Scrap aluminum prices are at an all time high so consider taking the material to a recycling center and get a few bucks.

Remove the roof first!


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Hack it apart with a sawzall. As said roof first.


----------



## zakyzozo (Mar 22, 2014)

*Keeping existing Roof?*

Can we remove aluminum screened side panels only but leave existing roof? if so, where do I start?


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

zakyzozo said:


> Can we remove... where do I start?


Start with a NEW thread if you can (mod)
then post a PICTURE of what you have


----------

